# Toscanini Beethoven Symphony LPs



## billbaldwin (May 16, 2020)

Kind of an oddball question, but if you've got a box set of Toscanini's Beethoven symphonies, you'll be able to satisfy my curiosity. I'm asking about the 9th symphony in that set:

1. Does it come on 2 LPs?
2. Is it one movement per side?
3. If so, which LPs have which movements? I.e. is it A) LP1 has movements 1 and 2, LP2 has movements 3 and 4, or B) LP1 has movements 1 and 4, LP2 has movements 2 and 3.

It's of minor importance for a story I'm writing in which a character didn't realize he was missing the second LP and thus had never heard the choral finale. I want to know if he's only heard the first two movements or the middle movements.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I don't own this, but according to discogs (see link below), the 9th Symphony is on two discs. But the first movement is on the second side of the disc with Symphony No. 8 (side L). Then the middle two movements are on one side of the seventh disc (side M) and the final movement is on the other side of the seventh disc (side N).

https://www.discogs.com/Arturo-Tosc...tra-Nine-Beethoven-Symphonies/release/2149441

Other issues of the Toscanini recordings may vary. You can go looking around the discogs website for stuf like this.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

But I also think, for a story, you can make up whatever scenario you want


----------



## billbaldwin (May 16, 2020)

Excellent! You gave me a fish AND taught me how to fish. Much appreciated.


----------



## billbaldwin (May 16, 2020)

Just a followup in case anyone wants closure on this anecdote. :lol: I agree that I could make up anything I want for a story, but I really want to get the details correct for whatever OCD reason. Following the link provided by @apricissimus, I decided to reject the Toscanini set since a missing final LP would mean my protagonist didn't hear the final THREE movements. I want him to have heard at least 2, preferably 3, and to be under the impression he's heard the whole thing--but without ever having heard the 4th movement. A little further digging at that link turned up a box set by Otto Klemperer that's perfect. The last LP of the set has Movement 4 on Side A and a couple of overtures on Side B. My poor protagonist will have a box set that is missing this LP without his realizing it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

The Eugene Ormandy lp set has symphony 9 on 2 different lp's. Movements 2-4 are on one lp.


----------

